# First Mods



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, had the Outback out of storage for the first time since buying it. I had the maxx air fans, and quickly flush at ready, but with the snow coming down I decided to do a liitle work inside. I added an accumulator tank (the 2 gallon version, still need one fitting to link into the water system), walled off the rest of the under bunk area by the pump, water heater and new accumulator for more storage and put dividers in several of the cabinets to reduce cargo movement. I also added some small battery powered LED flood lights in the outdoor storage compartments for night time (called truck box lights from Lowes).

Monday, the weather cleared a little, so I tackled the outside wiring. I replaced the steel electrical box on the front frame with 2 plastic sealed boxes. The resetting circuit breakers went in the second box and now everything is protected from the weather. While tapped into everything, I ran wire to a set of backup lights and also added a LED center stop lamp just above the spare tire.

The only unfortunate thing is that I was so tired by the end last night that I didn't have the energy to upload the pictures yet. Now if the weather would just cooperate one of these weekends so I can do the vents and quickie flush. I also have to complete the bed rail storage box on the back. In the meantime I'm back at work to rest!


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds Great...I think it'll be spring come July


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Great job, Nathan. Good thing you have a job to go to so you can rest!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, here are a couple picts of the electrical work. Trailer Picts
The center stop lamp was straightened after the picture was taken.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I need to do the electrical box setup.very SOON.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doug30506 said:


> I need to do the electrical box setup.very SOON.


Plan some time for it! It wasn't fun. I ran the wires in through 3/4" hole rubber compression fittings (a couple 1/2" for the thin clusters. That really was a little small acutally. I would have loved to have a 1" fitting for the large bundles. I also would get extra deep boxes next time so it wouldn't be so tight. I just added a few extra pictures on the web for anyone looking to do this.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I need to do the electrical box setup.very SOON.


Plan some time for it! It wasn't fun. I ran the wires in through 3/4" hole rubber compression fittings (a couple 1/2" for the thin clusters. That really was a little small acutally. I would have loved to have a 1" fitting for the large bundles. I also would get extra deep boxes next time so it wouldn't be so tight. I just added a few extra pictures on the web for anyone looking to do this.
[/quote]

I just looked at the new pic's. I can not see them larger, the screen says it cannot find them. I'll check tomorrow to see if picasso is working correctly then


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Awesome pics and awesome job. When you install the 
Maxxaie fans please take lots of pics especially of the wiring....I would like to tackle this and I am chicken...if you make it look easy I might try to do one. I realize our campers are differenct models but maybe I will get the jest of it...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go....a few mods down and few hundred more to go.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks,

Don't be intimidated by the wiring. Just label EVERYTHING as you take it apart and then re-assemble the same way (The wire colors are not exactly intuitive when you reach the trailer). I'll definetly post lots of picts of the maxxfan install. Of course I already know I am going to "cheat" and tap power off of the switched overhead lights.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Nathan,

Very nice work. I like the back up lights... I see your from SE Michigan. I lived on Magician Lake for many years and went to school in Grand Rapids.

Again, very nice work.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, weekend #2 of Mods and I installed the Quicky Flush. I dropped the belley pan down on the curb side to access the tanks. Very interesting to see all of the wires just laying on the bottom of the belly pan. That's probably the real reason they cover the belly. Anyway, it took 2 hours with interuptions but would have been way quicker if I could have either dropped more of the belly or it didn't have one. Now I have to see if the weather will cooperate long enough for me to do some roof vents. Anyone know how long it takes dicor to cure (i.e. rainproof)???


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Very nice work!.....X2 on the b/u & center stop light!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Don't be intimidated by the wiring. Just label EVERYTHING as you take it apart and then re-assemble the same way (The wire colors are not exactly intuitive when you reach the trailer). I'll definetly post lots of picts of the maxxfan install. Of course I already know I am going to "cheat" and tap power off of the switched overhead lights.


I installed a Turbo Maxx in my Outback. There is no need to cheat by tapping off an existing light.

I was able to get a wire to the switches in the bathroom. Not a bigee. Just take down the speaker and open the switch box in the bathroom. My wires from the bathroom to the ceiling were visible from the speaker hole.

I just tied a "pull" wire to one of the existing wires, pulls that wire back into the ceiling, then tied my new wiring for the Turbo Maxx to that pull wire. Then I pulled everything back into the switch box.

Test out the wires in the switch box for the "hot" wire, and then attach your hot lead for the fan to that wire.

Fishing the other end of your fan wiring from the speaker hole to the celing vent is not difficult. There are holes in the ceiling framing that allow you to push a "fish" rod through to your vent.

Once this is done, just follow the directions provided by the manufacturer. I am sure you will be happier with this connection than tapping off a swtiched light.

Dan


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Dan. Acutally once I got in there I saw that it would be very easy to run wires just about anywhere. I still tapped into the switched light because it was close, and the switch is so awkwardly placed that we never use it (except to turn off while in storage). I'll post pictures later tonight, but this weekend yielded the quickie flush (Saturday), and 2 maxxair fans today.I also messed with the backup camera today, but didn't finish. Oh well, another weekend....








I now consider the trailer ready for camping. All other mods can come as we get time.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I posted pictures of the quickie flush (no pictures of install due to restricted space and contortionist requirements for install). I also posted pictures of the Maxx Fan Vents. Those were really quite easy. I did 2 in an afternoon (2-3 hours). Feel free to ask questions on the install. Trailer Modifications


----------

